# Burton vs. Forum



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

Burton freestyle or Forum Recons. 
Looking for new bindings, both of these look good but not sure which one to get, what do you guys think?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

freestyles suck... idk about forum... idk if that helps


----------



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

whats bad about the freestyles?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

just bottom of the barrel bindings there many nice features in some of the miffle of the road bindings that help make riding much more enjoyable.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Freestyles are garbage. If you're looking for the cheapest bindings possible, I'd suggest the Flux SE30 (or last year's Super Emblem), Union Flite, Rome Shift.


----------



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

alright ill check them out


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think Cadet DLX's are also worthy of attention.


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

It really depends, what are you planning on riding?


----------



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

mostly mountain. maybe a little park


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

Go Union Forces, they are 199, but are simply the best binding for the price. It really pulls out a performance I believe is a little better than the famed burton cartel


----------



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

alright ill check them out. but not looking to really spend that much


----------



## kquan (Dec 29, 2009)

what board are you mounting it on?

If you want a soft binding, the Union Contacts are a cheaper and a good choice.


----------



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

a 156 nitro haze


----------



## longley7869 (Nov 9, 2010)

Any opinions on the 2009 technine MFM classics


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Technines tend to blow up.


----------

